# NE183 Control panel yet again!!



## 115102 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok

I've just had about enough of this. :evil: 

I bought a new E460 at the end of August this year.
When I collected it from the dealer the automatic steps would not withdraw so the fitter came and 'fixed' it.
He did this by removing the control panel, waiting a few minutes, and then re-fitting it.
I was then sent on my way.

My first outing and the same thing happened. The control panel would not switch on.
Phoned the dealer and was told this is a well known problem with this panel and they would order a replacement for me. He told me to remove the facia and four screws, disconnect the connectors and wait.
It worked, but I really really have had enough of this performance, as it happens every week  

Well it is now nearly December and the dealer says that they are still waiting for Swift to supply the replacement parts.
I have contacted Swift who basically replied to my email a couple of weeks ago and said that dealer 'should' have the parts as my claim is recorded.

I am going round in circles.
Why should I have to wait this long for a fix to a problem that should never have left the factory, let alone the dealer.
I know why! Swift need to keep their sales going as indeed does the dealer.
So who suffers - the customer - in this case me.

I have other issues with the new E460 such as the glass shower door is fitted the wrong way around 8O but I do not intend spending my hard earned leisure time in paying the dealer a number of visits to fix problems when it could easily be done in just one visit.
So please Swift can you help with this as I think I have been very patient, up to now....


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Hello

You would need to contact us again as I dont know who you are and you are not able to send me a PM.

Our telephone number is 01482 8785740. As you have contacted us before, there will be a case for you and if you quote your postcode we will be able to follow this through.

Regards

Kath


----------



## 115102 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Kath.
I will call after 9.
Do I ask for you?


----------

